# Injecting Meat - Yea or Nay



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 17, 2005)

I've noticed that most of the big name Barbecue Teams are injecting both brisket and pork.  I was shocked to see on All Star BBQ Showdown that the Texas team that cooked their Brisket the traditional low and slow method and did not inject finished third behind Myron Mixon (2nd) and Dr. BBQ (1st).  Myron uses fruit juices, Dr. BBQ used a beef broth concoction (looked kind of thick).  

1st question - Why are competition teams injecting to begin with?  Is it because of the limited amount of time to cook their entries and they are thus cooking at higher temps, drying out the meat and I assume that the injection keeps the meat from drying out and also injects some flavor.

2nd question - Does anyone have what they would consider to be a good injection recipe for beef and pork. I'd like to try it out to see what the results are first hand.

3rd question - Jim you mentioned that Dr. BBQ used a product called Fab B  (I just ordered some BTW-thanks for that tip, Jim) for his brisket.  I noticed that is a dry product.  Do you know whether the Dr. used water or beef broth to rehydrate the product.

Thanks in advance for any advice, insights, or experience sharing.  It's a topic I haven't seen discussed much here.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 17, 2005)

Kloset,

Here's Chris Lilly's injection for pork shoulder, haven't used it, but if Chris Lilly lent his name to it, shouldn't be too bad.

INGREDIENTS

3/4 cup apple, juice
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 cup salt
2 tbsp Worcestershire sauce

DIRECTIONS

Inject shoulder with injection solution (1/2 oz. Per pound).
 Coat well with rub mixture (4 oz. Per shoulder).
 Gently pat shoulder so rub will adhere. 

I have seen some briskets and butts that were injected at comps and the one's I have seen had noticeable streaks going through the meat, that in my opinion detracted from the appearance. Now there may be a trick to not having these streaks or maybe the injector didn't know what he was doing.  Maybe Jim M will chime in on what he thinks the percentage of those who do and don't at comps might be.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks Bruce.  Do you think those streaks are caused by just shooting the entire syring into a specific location.  I've watched these guys injecting (on TV) and the experienced ones typically will pull the syringe back and forth as they are injecting so as not to cause what they call "flavor pockets" in the meat.  I'm not sure though whether that results in the streaks you are talking about.

I'm curious again whether this is more of a competition thing and whether people who inject at comps would inject at home cooking for family and friends when time is not a problem.  In other words does injection really improve the overall flavor, texture, and moisture of the meat?


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Woody
The injection DrBBQ used is Fab B, would have to ask him is he used water or apple juice for liquid when mixing it together. 
I like Fab B Lite cause the Fab b is darker in color and can leave needle tracks. 

What Fab B or B Lite does is add back in phosfates that are lost when the animal goes into rigor. You will find that you get much less shrinkage and it does help keep moisture levels higher in finished product.


Myron's injection for beef is not something I personelly care for but it has worked for him in competitions in the SE US.

Jim


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks again, Jim.  I ordered some of the regular Fab B this morning.  I'm going to try it when I get the new cooker.  I'll try Fab B lite, next time and compare the two.  I also ordered some Fab P (pork) and will report back on that in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 7, 2005)

I have used Chris Lilly's injection for whole hog and shoulder, and it is very good.  The advantage is that it keeps costs down and is easy to prepare ahead of time.  We inject whole hogs multiple times during the cook.  

I also use all three of the fab products.  Fab B will cause streaks in the meat that make presentation a problem.  Lite is a better product for presentation, but not quite as tasty. 

IMHO Fab products require good smoke to be effective.  It just dosen't mellow out enough on the gas equipment and gives a very salty and "manufactured" taste to the meat.  Fab tends to need the whole cook to mellow out.  Subsequent injections can be too heavy toward the Fab taste.  

I don't really see a big advantage to using Fab for personal consumption. The stuff ain't cheap.

Apple juice and some of your rub boiled and steeped for a day or so, then filtered and injected can bring good results.   John Willinghams Mild Marinade is also very good in all large pork cuts.  


Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm adding a recipe titled "Rick's Sinful Marinade" to the recipe section under Sauces, etc.,  which has received excellent reviews from backyarders and comp cooks on the BBQForum.

Have not tried it myself, but many have sung it's praises when used with brisket.


----------



## jminion1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Kloset BBQr
I noticed that I never answered your question on what is used to rehydrate the Fab B product. Doc uses water, I have used apple juice or a water apple juice mix. 

When you use Fab B coloring can be a problem but there are things you can do to help with this problem, when injecting shot with the grain, don't over inject in one spot and inject early and allow the brisket to rest for a few hours before going on the smoker.

Jim


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the tips Jim.  I am going to inject one brisket next week at Nelsonville and cook another without injecting and see how it turns out.

I also got some Fab P and will try injecting a butt this weekend at home.

I'll report back on the results.


----------



## DaleP (Oct 7, 2005)

The pork butts I cooked last weekend were injected. I think my journey to great pulled pork has come to its pinnacle.  :grin:  so its a big yea for injecting. I have had many butts come out ok injected but after many trials my secret sauce is complete. So if you havent tried injecting at least give it a thought. Im hooked.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

DaleP said:
			
		

> The pork butts I cooked last weekend were injected. I think my journey to great pulled pork has come to its pinnacle.  :grin:  so its a big yea for injecting. I have had many butts come out ok injected *but after many trials my secret sauce is complete*. So if you havent tried injecting at least give it a thought. Im hooked.


Aww come on, Dale ~ Be a little more forth coming!!!??


----------



## DaleP (Oct 7, 2005)

Its a copy off of tvwb recipe that I played with. It has been over a year in the making but it goes well with my secret rub. :grin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Its a copy off of tvwb recipe that I played with. It has been over a year in the making but it goes well with my secret rub. :grin:


Well, that helps alot!!  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow!!!! you guys are quick!!!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 11, 2005)

*Pork Butt Injection Results*

Ok, I promised I'd report back.  I injected two pork butts early Sunday morning with Fab P and rehydrated it using straight apple juice.  The ratio is 1 cup of Fab P to 2 cups of liquid.  The liquid had a consistency of a very thin gravy and tasted like a bouillion cube might if they came in a pork flavor.  I injected the butts at 4:30 in the morning and they went on the WSM about 9:AM and were pulled about 11 PM.  Cooked at a temp of approximately 225.

The pork butts were awesome.  Extremely moist, no streaks noticed, and no residual flavor of pork boullion that I could detect.  No taste of apple juice noticed either.  Pork butts were spritzed with a mixture of Apple Juice and apple cider vinegar (approx 8:1 ratio of Juice to vinegar).

Now that I have gotten over my injection phobia I plan to try brisket next at the Ohio BBQ championship Friday night.  I'll do one brisket with Fab B and one without and submit the best one.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 11, 2005)

so was the final product better than your non injected product?


----------



## Finney (Oct 11, 2005)

Sounds great Kloset.  Thanks for the report.
Keep us updated.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 11, 2005)

From a flavor standpoint, I couldn't tell the difference.  From a moisture perspective it was noticeably better.  Would I use it at home in the future?, probably not.  Fab P is very expensive but in competition I wouldn't hestitate to use it.

Now I'll probably try some home brewed injections with non Fab P products  (Pineapple Juice, soy sauce, etc and see how that turns out).


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Finney (Oct 11, 2005)

I didn't expect an update so quick!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 11, 2005)

Just one more point of clarification.  When I say considerably moister, I'm talking about after pulling and sitting awhile.  The pork was still moist 1 hour after it was pulled.  I'm always worried about those 10-15 minutes in the competition after it is pulled and while it's waiting to hit the judges tables.  That's where I think it might give you an edge.


----------



## Finney (Oct 11, 2005)

Okay... stop with the updates already. :-X 








_just kidding_ 8-[


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 11, 2005)

What's the difference between injecting pork with  this FAB stuff and "enhanced pork"??


Al


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 12, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Now I'll probably try some home brewed injections with non Fab P products  (Pineapple Juice, soy sauce, etc and see how that turns out).



Be careful using soy as a injection ingredient. I've used white grape juice and it gives a nice flavor. If you use the smoke stock in any sauce to go with the meat it's awesome.

Rich Decker

PS I inject everything at competitions


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 12, 2005)

Rich, what is the problem with soy, other than it's saltiness?  I've seen it used in many injection receipes.   I do have some white seedless grape juice. I'll give it a try.  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 12, 2005)

For me salt is the biggest issue. The dark color may streak brisket. Joe Ames stresses not to inject with salt and his Fab products don't contain any salt.  Joe is a wealth of information if you ever get to talk to him.

Earlier my product got to salty so maybe I'm a little cautious of salt.

Rich Decker

www.lostnationvt.com


----------



## zilla (Oct 12, 2005)

If it really adds to the flavor without getting in the way I guess it's good


----------

